# Bedding



## Adamkerker (Aug 8, 2021)

Using 5/8- gravel with 1/2" fencing then 5/8- gravel utility sand final straw for top layer thoughts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That really isn't enough information to say yes or no. What are you trying to do. Sand is going to sift down into the gravel. Sand needs to be able to be cleaned.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Adamkerker said:


> Using 5/8- gravel with 1/2" fencing then 5/8- gravel utility sand final straw for top layer thoughts


Use pine shavings


----------

